# Do I need to use specific credit cards to earn AGR points?



## AGR points (Jun 12, 2017)

I see some ads on Amtrak website about using credits cards for AGR points. I booked a trip with a credit card that has no affiliation with Amtrak. Will I still earn points?


----------



## AGR points (Jun 12, 2017)

Forgot to mention, I do have an AGR account.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2017)

No, you can use ANY credit card or cash to purchase Amtrak tickets. You earn AGR points by traveling on Amtrak and other activities. What you see is you can earn ADDITIONAL agr points for using the AGR co-branded credit card. You can also earn additional AGR points for paying for your everyday purchases with that credit card.


----------



## AGR points (Jun 12, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> No, you can use ANY credit card or cash to purchase Amtrak tickets. You earn AGR points by traveling on Amtrak and other activities. What you see is you can earn ADDITIONAL agr points for using the AGR co-branded credit card. You can also earn additional AGR points for paying for your everyday purchases with that credit card.



Thanks!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 12, 2017)

You can also earn points through the "shopping portal" using any method of payment. Many online retailers you are probably familiar with are available (Staples, Target, Walmart, Home Depot). Points range from 1 point per dollar to several points.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 12, 2017)

If your trip includes a rental car, you can earn quite a few points that way. Just make sure you're logged into the AGR website and then click on one of the rental car offerings under the shopping portal.

I see additional point offers for rental cars all the time, sometimes as much as 3X the normal amount of points.

I get quite a few points around "flower holidays" too. The big guys like 1-800-Flowers usually offer something like 25 points per dollar around Valentines Day and Mothers Day.

If you stay at Hilton properties, you can select their "Points & Miles" earning preference, which will give you Hilton + Amtrak points when you stay at one of their hotels.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 13, 2017)

You can't use any credit card, but there are additional benefits to using the Amtrak card.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 13, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> You can't use any credit card, but there are additional benefits to using the Amtrak card.


I think you meant "you *can* use any card"...


----------

